# First time in Middle Tn



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## mmclean (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know about the buckwheat. I make mead and most meadcrafters stay away from the eastern buckwheat because of the "barnyard" smell. I guess if you know what you'll get and are O.K. with it, it's fine. 

I hear soy beans make good honey and it's great for your soil.

Just my two cents.

BTW, welcome to the forum and to Tennessee.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

I think your right in many ways that the bees give us most of the answers.
I live in nashville, if you need help getting going give me a shout.


----------



## hoping4better (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks. I'm probably about 2 hours from you, but I head up that way on occasion. I get my bees on Wed. and CAN'T WAIT. How are your bees doing with this early warm up? I can't believe how much is blooming . . . I wish my bees were able to enjoy it all . . .


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

Stop by when your in nashville.
My bees have been collecting pollen for about 3 weeks, 
I think tennessee is a really lucky place to raise bees,
I think I need to do splits pretty soon.
Have a good one, give me a shout when you get your hives.
reid


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and TN hoping4better. I think the yellow sweet clover is a great choice and maybe some really early blooming and fast growing trees like Bradford Pear. I think you are more like West Tennessee if you are in Warren county. For future reference, you might want to give Mose Zook a visit over in Lawrenceburg and stock up on Cypress bee keeping woodware. His prices are pretty good and so is his quality. Definitely worth the drive. 

http://ja.marshallcountybeekeepers.org/attachments/article/50/2011 Price List- Zook.pdf

I get pretty much all of my woodware from Mose now. 

Good luck on the start with the bees.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome from Murfreesboro!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

